
Emojli – The emoji-only network - getdavidhiggins
http://emoj.li/
======
onion2k
Generally speaking things that Tom Scott is involved in are either experiments
or satire (and quite often both):
[http://www.tomscott.com/projects/](http://www.tomscott.com/projects/) ...
He's also a very entertaining speaker. If you're near a conference he's at, go
along. It'll be worthwhile.

------
chasing
My next big start-up idea is going to be like Yo, as well, except instead of
Emoji I'm going to allow users to attach short textual messages. It's going to
be huge.

I don't have a sign-up page yet, but I'll have a sign-up page that'll let you
know when the real sign-up page is ready.

~~~
UweSchmidt
On the one hand Yo, Emojli are a little silly.

On the other hand, they are exploring different aspects of one of the biggest
achievements ever: instant mobile communication!

There is a place for SMS despite Email and phone calls. There's space for
messaging apps even though we already had SMS.

It seems there are other aspects of communication that are not yet served by
software. Formal or intimate, one-way or two-way, private or (semi-)public,
serious business - emotional - fun. Two party or with different groups. Just
text, or something that allows for individualism and creativity.

If your start-up gets one of those things right it could be huge, no problem!

------
jsilence
Introducing noj.li... The new innovative social network, where you can't post
anything at all.

No SPAM, no trolls, stupid "Yo", no boring emoticons. Since you can't post,
there is no need to signup. Never forget your password, again.

So let's present to you our new signup page, where you can't signup at all. In
contrast to other so called soon to be in existence social networks, our
product is here. And it scales indefinitely.

/satire

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I wanted to make a personal blogging platform for myself to vent to. I often
vent on tumblr, but it annoys my friends. So why not vent to _/ dev/null_?
Same effect, but /dev/null doesn't care about my feelings. It is always there
to comfort me. It's never going to give me up, never going to let me down,
never going to run around and desert me.

(Apologies for the rickroll, but that was a serious idea of mine.)

~~~
jsilence
Oh great. Now I'll have that song in my head the whole day, you sneaky
bastard!

You're welcome to vent on noj.li.

Also a platform where comments are required to be in the form of a poem would
mitigate trolls and SPAM. poem.us anyone?

------
roghummal
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🔥](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🔥)

Wow. I had no idea.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I think it's really awesome that several emoji redirect on Wikipedia to pages
about what they represent.

------
cr3ative
Excellent. I'm now 😀.

edit: Oh, for shame, HN doesn't unicode that quite right.

~~~
sp332
[http://graphemica.com/%F0%9F%98%80](http://graphemica.com/%F0%9F%98%80)

But it doesn't show up in many unicode tables, so either it's new or non-
standard.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Your Unicode tables must be out-of-date. Emoji's been in Unicode for a while
now.

~~~
sp332
I'd been using
[http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/search.htm](http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/search.htm)
but I'll have to find something else if it's out of date.

I have a Windows Phone 8 beta, and the built-in keyboard now suggests related
emoji as you're typing. It's not as obtrusive as it might sound, and I think
it's fun even though I never use them.

------
jbuss
This should be called Emonli.

------
pfraze
I'm into the idea (sounds fun) but nothing to see yet.

------
Pxtl
Rats, all the good usernames are already taken.

~~~
err4nt
That's what I thought too, but then I snagged '🍍👑'

Here's one I didn't use. Not sure if it's free:

\- ⬇️2⃣🎉

------
laoba
Are all 1-emoji names taken? I've tried a bunch but suprisingly they are all
gone.

~~~
sandis
Apparently not yet. Signed up as 🛃 just now (yay..).

------
x-separator
thats real retarded sir

~~~
felixvolny
I'm sure there an appropriate emoji for how you're feeling right now

------
joeyspn
When was the point when we started to collapse as an intelligent civilisation?

~~~
zimpenfish
When we started bitching about fun things on HN?

